# Any jeepers here?



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

After what I thought to be some funny events took place while selling my last fish to a bca member, there was some confusion as another jeep pulled up a few mins before me at the pet store we had planned to meet at. My fish buyer got out and introduced him self and shook his hand thinking it was me as i had said i was in a jeep and then other jeeper walked past into the fish store probably just as confused as my buyer. A few mins later I arrived to the lot and a smiling member ready to buy the fish with this funny story for me  so this has got me thinking, if there's other people driving jeeps and at the fish store too that there may be some bca'ers who go jeepin, camping, fishing and so on maybe we can do a bca day trip to the mud!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Never owned a jeep but did have an 89 v6 Toyota 4-runner that probably saw more dirt logging roads and off-road trails than most Jeeps since I lived and worked up in the mountains south of Powell River for 4 years. 31" BFGoodrich All-Terrains. I miss my 4-runner. Gave it to my "little brother" (did unofficial Big Brother program with a kid from Comox) who flew in from Winnipeg to be my best man and drove home my off-roader with his step-dad. My CRV is more reliable and has better fuel-economy but sometimes I miss the off-roading capability of the v6 4-runner.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Yup. I traded my TJ for a rubivan just about 1.5 years ago when the family got bigger. I've only been out twice this year due to other commitments, but I'd definitely love more excuses to hit the trails.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a 95 yj I had built... Custom 6" lift ford 9" rear end 35"s transfer case, driveshafts... Lights... Yada yada yada had about 20k into it in mods. I sold it for 8 lol... Had an 88 v6 4runner before that 4" lift 32"s (my fav rig) and then an 01 xterra on 32"s... Excellent vehicle... Traded for a minivan...  now waiting for my business to make enough money so I can get either a newer tundra or titan.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## endler (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol my friends mom has a 4runner that was still lifted 2 inches(despite it being super tall already). Not to go off road but to run over anything she cant dodge in richmond.. riding that thing is kinda like being in a tank hahaa..
But damn I miss my subaru  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah we just got back from a trip to chipmunk/foley creek area, spent all Monday washing off the mud and cleaning out the inside more importantly but lots of rocks dirt ad wood on the inside from the fire wood. Also a true jeep is the best but I'm biased because I own one but we have friends with 4runners, pathfinders ect all are welcome and the more the better I say if we get enough interest to do a mud run.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

GaryR said:


> Yup. I traded my TJ for a rubivan just about 1.5 years ago when the family got bigger. I've only been out twice this year due to other commitments, but I'd definitely love more excuses to hit the trails.


im guessing you mean a jku rubicon? those are pretty nice right off the showroom floor


----------



## mustang5.0 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have a lifted XJ


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Vancitycam said:


> im guessing you mean a jku rubicon? those are pretty nice right off the showroom floor


Yeah. I can't imagine ever not owning a jeep. It was a bit of a compromise. It's definitely nice but feels like driving a lexus -- it has a finished interior and you don't get thrown around. I remember when I had to think about the lines I was going to take and plan. With that beast it's just not the same. I haven't gotten it stuck once yet. I miss the straight 6 too. My old TJ used to grunt in 4lo. This truck crawls nicely, but I might as well be driving a prius for the way it sounds.

It was a sad day about 2 weeks ago when my two year old daughter said "no dad, I don't want the top down. It's too windy". I haven't had the top all the way down since


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like about the jeep was how often it got broken into and stolen. If I got another it would probably be a 05 or 06 liberty with the CRD diesel. Its too bad they don't put that motor in the wrangler.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the jeep was how often it got broken into and stolen. If I got another it would probably be a 05 or 06 liberty with the CRD diesel. Its too bad they don't put that motor in the wrangler.


Must be a Surrey thing. The only vehicles I haven't had broken into are my jeeps. One year, when I still drove a Civic, it got broken into 5 times. That was parking down town and in my parent's driveway. That was an expensive year when you consider how much I had to spend on deductibles.

I never lock my jeep when the soft top is up. I always figure some ahole is going to cut into it to get in, even though the windows unzip from the outside.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

True about the soft tops and not being secure its a shame people don't have respect, and I have heard there is talk of a diesel in the 2016 wrangler for a sales pick me up before a redesign from the current jk which had already had a small facelift to that model already. 

I got excited first when I heard about the diesel but I have a friend with that model diesel liberty an he's had major bills (my father works for Chrysler service/warranty) even with the mechanic giving a couple hours for free and my old mans deal on labour and cost on parts it was still like 800 would have been in the 1200+ range. This alone makes the whole thing a wash really not worth it for pennies of fuel savings to be re-spent a year or two later plus the initial cost. My old man said if we had the same problem on our gas jeep it would have been under 300 total.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> The only thing I didn't like about the jeep was how often it got broken into and stolen. If I got another it would probably be a 05 or 06 liberty with the CRD diesel. Its too bad they don't put that motor in the wrangler.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hardtop!!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I had a hard top lol... Door locks were punched twice and soft top was cut once... The funny thing is I never locked it and never kept anything of value in it. But some a-holes are still a-holes... Oh and I wasn't in surrey at the time... Walnut grove for a couple years and then south Langley a couple years. The cops did find it once in surrey, stripped and on blocks though lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> I had a hard top lol... Door locks were punched twice and soft top was cut once... The funny thing is I never locked it and never kept anything of value in it. But some a-holes are still a-holes... Oh and I wasn't in surrey at the time... Walnut grove for a couple years and then south Langley a couple years. The cops did find it once in surrey, stripped and on blocks though lol


Walnut Grove? Langley? The map in my head goes something like: Vancouver -> Burnaby -> Coquitlam -> Surrey -> Toronto


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I used to pull alot of heaps out of the mud if that counts


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

GaryR said:


> Walnut Grove? Langley? The map in my head goes something like: Vancouver -> Burnaby -> Coquitlam -> Surrey -> Toronto


Lol... That made me shoot ice tea out my nose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

That's too funny guys, but I must say its been a blast with the full top off this weekend going on tonight just don't trust leaving it if I'm not home.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> I used to pull alot of heaps out of the mud if that counts


Nice rig man I hope that's not a d.d. Lol chugalug chugalug my friend, I got a close buddy with an early ram 1500 with a 5.9l and re-geared on 36" super swampers (they were big back then ) and his truck costs so much even for a day trip he just will wheel the wife's diesel liberty haha it's black too just because his 3500 cummins can't get to us.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Vancitycam said:


> Nice rig man I hope that's not a d.d. Lol chugalug chugalug my friend, I got a close buddy with an early ram 1500 with a 5.9l and re-geared on 36" super swampers (they were big back then ) and his truck costs so much even for a day trip he just will wheel the wife's diesel liberty haha it's black too just because his 3500 cummins can't get to us.


it wasnt all that expensive to drive (propane) but i tore that truck down for parts about 4 years ago because well... it was about 2" narrower than stock from squeezing through jeep trails because people told me i couldnt... never left me stranded tho. I only ever ran 33" tires because i found them to be the perfect size for trails. Trick was having a 468bbc to get me through anything.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I grew up with my dad owning jeeps for hunting in the kootenays so I love jeeps.
I have a 2012 jeep patriot . Had a 2007 one before thst. Love my jeep. Don't do off road though .
If I ever get richer I'd love
A Sahara 4 door. A bit costly! I always wanted a renegade but the patriot is more suitable for carrying shop supplies etc and toting grandchildren around.
It looks similar shape to the old Cherokee in the 70s.


----------

